

How to share links between a tablet and a computer, with out email. - mark12

Hello every one I always had a problem of switching between the computer and a tablet, for example If i am reading an article on my tablet&#x2F;phone and I would like to view it on my computer quickly. I don&#x27;t want to type the link in the browser or email myself the link I would want it quickly. Is there a way to it????
======
elevatorpitches
Use Linkdrop.

[http://www.linkdrop.com](http://www.linkdrop.com)

It does a ton of things, but in this specific case you can easily send links
to yourself with one click and then instantly access them on the other device.

Do this:

1.) Create a Linkdrop account

2.) Click the cog/settings icon next to "My Bookmarks" once you are logged in

3.) Drag the green "My Bookmarks" button/link to your bookmarks toolbar

That's pretty much all you need to do. It will add a "My Bookmarks" shortcut
on your bookmarks bar in your browser. There's nothing to install.

Then whenever you are on a website that you want to look at on your other
device just click that "My Bookmarks" button on your bookmarks bar and it will
save the link automatically to your Linkdrop account with one click. You don't
need to do anything else.

Then just open Linkdrop on your device (I have it as a shortcut on my phone)
and click the link. It will be at the top of your collection.

Make it pretty simple. Visit website on computer... click "My Bookmarks"...
open Linkdrop on device... click the link. Done. With just one click on the
computer and one tap on the device.

You can also drag the "Drop" bookmarklet from Linkdrop to your bookmarks bar
which will put a "Drop" button on your browser bookmark bar. Clicking this
button when on a website will open a window allowing you to choose which
folders to save the link to. This way you can choose "My Bookmarks" from the
list and also any other folders, such as those shared with other people you've
added. If you don't choose any from the list it will automatically save to "My
Bookmarks". This way you can use the "Drop" button when you need to send to
multiple people, but can still quickly send to "My Bookmarks" by just not
selecting any folders. I have both the "Drop" button and a "My Bookmarks"
button in my bookmarks bar. The "Drop" button can be found on the "help" page
link or by choosing "Browser button" from the settings menu in the upper right
of your account.

(NOTE: SSL protected pages won't allow the "My Bookmarks" bookmarklet to save
the link since it is a third-party script from another site, so you need to
use the standard "Drop" bookmarklet for SSL pages and choose "My Bookmarks"
from the list. Two clicks instead of one, not a big deal, but this is because
web browsers won't execute a script from linkdrop.com on another website when
the other website is secured by https/SSL.)

So, you can create a custom bookmarklet for any folder you have to add links
to it with one click and/or use the regular "Drop" button to open a list of
folders to choose from.

You can also email links to your library by setting a username in Linkdrop and
then emailing links to your username @linkdrop.com

This is great if you're on a mobile device and want to save a link or send it
to your computer. Just click share on your mobile device, choose email, send
to your username @linkdrop.com and the link shows up in your library in a few
seconds.

Anyway, click "Show features and more information" on
[http://www.linkdrop.com/](http://www.linkdrop.com/) to see everything it
does.

It creates a backup screenshot of every link, indexes the text so you can
search the full body of your bookmarks instead of just titles, lets you backup
YouTube and other videos to your account, connects with Dropbox and backs up
your library, screenshots, videos, etc to your Dropbox account, allows you to
share with others, lets you send links to Facebook and Twitter, and lots of
other stuff.

------
byoung2
If they are both android, use chrome and you can share tabs between them.

~~~
mark12
But what if they are not android? I have a PC and a Blackberry Z10 smartphone.

~~~
lutusp
No problem -- just install Google Chrome on the Blackberry. Yes, I am joking
-- but if it were possible, the problem would be solved.

Alternative -- write a daemon on each end of the circuit that updates a cloud
database containing shared links. Then read the cloud shared-link database on
each end. Such a scheme will work, but you have to write it yourself.

